# Espresso Scales



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm after a decent set of these as my current ones are on the blink. I don't mind spending extra for quality if justified as well. What's the current consensus on a good set of scales for espresso? Will need an inbuilt timer with my impending move to a lever machine too.

TIA.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Coffee Gator









Scale up to 3kg, timer, automatic back light, water efferent design (not water proof, though), reasonably priced.

Only thing it doesn't do: it won't start timer when weight is applied.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yet again it's down to budget.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jony said:


> Yet again it's down to budget.


https://coffeegator.com/collections/featured/products/multifunction-coffee-brewing-scales


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have the following which are fast and seem accurate when checked with a 100g calibration weight they were 0.24g out, so not to bad.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KitchenTour-Digital-Kitchen-Scale-Multifunction/dp/B07D7P7MJJ

MWJB recommends the following which if he says they're good you can be assured they're good

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Professional-Digital-Pocket-Scale-Germany/dp/B00W3JSKGM/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1542908364&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=dipse%2Bscale&th=1&psc=1


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

********** said:


> MWJB recommends the following which if he says they're good you can be assured they're good
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Professional-Digital-Pocket-Scale-Germany/dp/B00W3JSKGM/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1542908364&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=dipse%2Bscale&th=1&psc=1


These are best if your PF & dose don't total more than 500g (like with the 54mm Sage parts).


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MWJB said:


> These are best if your PF & dose don't total more than 500g (like with the 54mm Sage parts).


Was just about to point that out.

I also have a similar set, a regular e61 PF has about 500g or more (depending on spouts or bottomless...). You can trick it by placing PF before switching it on.

A small Chemex usually takes it to its limits, as well. Here tricks won't work anymore.

And OP asked for integrated timer function


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hasi said:


> https://coffeegator.com/collections/featured/products/multifunction-coffee-brewing-scales


 @Hasi would they comfortably fit on a drip tray?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought a set of these. For my use they don't offer much over the usual scales and the tare button. I did check them over eg weighing a portafilter, tarring and adding £1 coins etc and they do seem to be pretty accurate. Rather than sending them back I decided to keep them as a spare.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07CNYS868/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Not sure that the reviews are entirely fair - selecting modes will need some button pushing. Maybe the manual is available on line.

Dicky scales can just mean that they need calibrating again - depends what the fault is.

John

-


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Jony said:


> Yet again it's down to budget.


 @Jony I guess ~£100 would be my upper limit


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

********** said:


> I have the following which are fast and seem accurate when checked with a 100g calibration weight they were 0.24g out, so not to bad.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/KitchenTour-Digital-Kitchen-Scale-Multifunction/dp/B07D7P7MJJ
> 
> ...


No timer on either mind...


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

MWJB said:


> These are best if your PF & dose don't total more than 500g (like with the 54mm Sage parts).


 @MWJB being as I have a niche I never weigh the PF anyway


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

ajohn said:


> I bought a set of these. For my use they don't offer much over the usual scales and the tare button. I did check them over eg weighing a portafilter, tarring and adding £1 coins etc and they do seem to be pretty accurate. Rather than sending them back I decided to keep them as a spare.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07CNYS868/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


My only concern with these is lack of a manual mode, I don't want to time from first drip hitting the cup but rather total extraction time.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ATZ said:


> No timer on either mind...


I find 2 tracking sets of numbers, rising at a similar rate, distracting. I only look at the timer twice - once when hitting brew button, again when time to kill the brew, a separate timer is easier for me.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Personally I wouldn't spend this much but these cover the usual things. There are a number of coffee scales about often also coping with drip weights. The first set of the price range many use I bought had a 600g range. Used on the BE. Fine until I wanted to weigh an entire drink and also changed mugs.

https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/products/brewista-smart-espresso-scale-v2?variant=2265290702869&utm_campaign=gs-2018-09-16&utm_source=google&utm_medium=smart_campaign&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9sq5udSL3wIV7b3tCh2SDgflEAQYAyABEgImkvD_BwE

The nano coating is probably a conformal coating on the electronics inside - something espresso machines seem to always lack.

Personally I use some school etc portable laboratory scales mainly because I needed to split some small packs of beans out of an advent calender 3 ways and the usual cheapish stuff clearly didn't do it accurately enough. Even these currently need recalibration as they can no longer tot up the 0.05g weight on the end of a £1 coins correctly as they are added. They weigh to 0.1g. In my view adequate for coffee.







Others see things differently. Given individual bean weights I can't see the extra digit over that being worth while as I generally weigh beans in.

John

-


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajohn said:


> They weigh to 0.1g. In my view adequate for coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.01g scales react faster & 0.1g resolution scales often rise in multiple of 0.2 or 0.3, not smoothly. So I find 0.01g scales save me time.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ATZ said:


> @Hasi would they comfortably fit on a drip tray?


I haven't seen a set that 'comfortably' fits on a drip tray. Of a prosumer machine at least.

But these are a bit bulkier than the upper class gadgets, to be honest.

If going bottomless I don't have an issue placing a 200ml cup in between on my Rocket. But scales sit sideways on drip tray so I wouldn't accidentally use em as catapult...










Yes the machine is off, yes it's dirty... demonstration purposes only! Going to clean it when cool, later on. Promised.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hasi said:


> I haven't seen a set that 'comfortably' fits on a drip tray. Of a prosumer machine at least.
> 
> But these are a bit bulkier than the upper class gadgets, to be honest.
> 
> ...


I can see me ending up just getting some Acacia Pearl scales at this rate.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ATZ said:


> I can see me ending up just getting some Acacia Pearl scales at this rate.


When funds are plenty go ahead!

1 Pearl = 5 Coffee Gators...


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Please don't anyone take this personally and buy what you wish to buy, but I have an issue with anything from Coffee Gator as its a complete flouting of intellectual property, as they blantantly rip off other manufacturers products.

I used to work in manufacturing in China and saw this all too often. I'm retired now, but as a consumer its not something I'm happy about or would encourage people to support.

Up to you at the end of the day, but just wanted to highlight it.

From my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The same scales are also available from Amazon for less than half the price Amazon UK sells the coffee gator ones for:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HIYT-Digital-Function-Batteries-Included/dp/B07D4N3M4C/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3_ccp_nc?

I wasn't a particular fan of them... They are huge for espresso scales and I had a couple of other gripes like the timer immediately reading one second as soon as its pressed.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

TimO said:


> Please don't anyone take this personally and buy what you wish to buy, but I have an issue with anything from Coffee Gator as its a complete flouting of intellectual property, as they blantantly rip off other manufacturers products.
> 
> I used to work in manufacturing in China and saw this all too often. I'm retired now, but as a consumer its not something I'm happy about or would encourage people to support.
> 
> ...


That's interesting, please elaborate!


----------

